

My Grand Experiment: Turning Off AdWords - derpapst
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/09/my-grand-experiment-turning-off-adwords-2/?ref=business

======
narad
"Stopping the AdWords payments seems to have affected unpaid traffic as well."

Confused. Is this true? Any other experiments have drawn same conclusion like
this?

